# Armar un cable db25 a db9



## lewatoto (Jul 17, 2010)

buscando como hacer esto encontre uno que es de db9 a db 25






tambien encontre esta http://soporte.centel.com.mx/tips/tips02.xba

ahora mi pregunta, para hacerlo al revés de db25 a db9 se puede conectar igual o hay una configuración especial, y si es asi me pueden poner un diagrama o algo que me oriente para hacer el cable de db25 a db9.


----------



## zxeth (Jul 17, 2010)

Es exactamente lo mismo. En un curso hicimos eso y andubo de 10


----------

